# what kind of fish can live with betta?



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone ,

What kind of fish make a good tank mate for male betta in 20 gall tank?

Thank you .


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was searching and found answer to my question. May be someone also will need this information.

http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you for the link! I had never heard of Otos before! I wonder if they're cheaper than Corys. I'm looking for something to put in my 10 gallon tank with my betta, because he's tailbiting and I'm hoping that will make him less bored. If not, I think he might be one of those bettas that prefers a smaller tank... so into the 5 gallon and on my desk he'll go! That way he can stare at me all the time  

I'm going to do either rasboras, corys, zebra danios, or now otos. The only concern I have with the rasboras/zebra danios is I don't want Sky eating their food... I think he might be better off with fish that I can feed with sinking pellets, because he's not very observant and doesn't explore much so he wouldn't notice. XD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would advise against danios. Some people have good luck with them, others find that they harass bettas or stress them out with the speed of their swimming. They also prefer cooler water (they can live in betta temperatures, but do better in lower temps). 

Be careful with otos. They are very hard to breed in captivity, which means most specimins in petshops are wild-caught using cyanide. This makes them extremely fragile and many die in the first month. They need pristine water and huge amounts of algae, since it can be very hard to get them to adjust to eating aquarium food. Once fully aclimatised (about a month after buying them) they can be pretty hardy, but expect at least half of the otos you buy to die in that one month period. 

Harlequin rasboras are good.  Also check out Endlers Livebearers, kuhli loaches, cory cats, bristlenose pleco (you could have one in a 20 gallon), platies, ember tetras, neon tetras, cardinal tetras and shrimp.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> Be careful with otos. They are very hard to breed in captivity, which means most specimins in petshops are wild-caught using cyanide. This makes them extremely fragile and many die in the first month. They need pristine water and huge amounts of algae, since it can be very hard to get them to adjust to eating aquarium food. Once fully aclimatised (about a month after buying them) they can be pretty hardy, but expect at least half of the otos you buy to die in that one month period


I saw that when I looked them up after! They also seem sort of hard to find.

If I got any, they'd be in a well-established NPT which ALWAYS has 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate and a lot of algae  I did see somewhere that they need 30 gallons, though. Not sure if that's true? Couldn't find much else about it, but I didn't look THAT hard, since I most likely won't get any ever.

I think I'm going to get corys. They're so cute. :3 And they'd stay out of Sky's way, although he is the least aggressive betta ever. Albino corys are $3.49 at Petsmart right now.  Now to decide if I want 4 or 5.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can, get 6.  The more the merrier. If they are albino c. anaeus, you could also mix them with bronze and emerald cories, since they are all the same species and will school together.

I don't think otos need 30. Many people keep them in 20 gallons just fine.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Emerald cories aren't even technically cories. They are called brochis splendens, so they won't school with albino and bronze cories


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Really? This aeneus looks pretty green to me. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_image.php?species=corydoras+aeneus&image_id=8806 But then, I've no personal experience with the emeralds, just the bronze and albino.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes they aren't even a coryordra they are commonly called emerald cories though, but get larger than most cories getting to 3 inches long
Her is a good link to a website with info about them
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=114


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

!!!! Bronze corys are SO PRETTY.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

If you get cories make sure you can have sand substrate because gravel harms their barbels.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I also found this post.
 
It is never a 100% sure thing with a betta. He should be fine with cory cats or other bottom feeders. Mollies are top dwelling fish and will be in his territory a lot, this could be an issue, also, mollies can be very fin nippy, wich is a huge problem with male bettas. Guppies can be fin nippy and fancy guppies could be mistaken for rival bettas, They are not a good tankmate for bettas.

I kind of nervous because now after i did that post i am afraid that many people will have problem. How i understand it always a risk with bettas. They can be good at the beginning but can get aggressive later. So please be careful guys. May be before you do any changes to your tank take a few opinions. And i like opinions from the people who had the same situation not just research on interned.

I am getting worry.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmm... So I suppose when choosing a tank mate, always give yourself an out in case it doesn't work out? Have another tank to put them in, a friend to give them to, or be able to return them. Good to keep in mind. 

I wonder if their interaction with shrimp can be a bit of an indicator? Sky couldn't care less about shrimp, and isn't really aggressive at all... whereas Mr. Fish would chase the shrimp around and attack them... then eventually just eat them.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol exactly. But i hate to return fish back to the store . I think our bettas don't suffer from luck of friends though lol


----------

